# L Glutamine



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I read somewhere that L Glutamine can help with DP. Has anyone tried this or heard about it?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

codeblue213 said:


> I read somewhere that L Glutamine can help with DP. Has anyone tried this or heard about it?


where?


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome. by Mauricio Sierra.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

I imagine that L Glutamine helps if you think your DP/DR is caused by gut issues. 
Seems like a fair amount of people got DP because their gut was unhealthly and thus was poisoning the brain and impairing chemcial transfer and what not.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I didnt know DP could be caused by gut issues. Is that really true?


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

codeblue213 said:


> I didnt know DP could be caused by gut issues. Is that really true?


http://www.zap-insulin-resistance.com/candida-symptoms.html Note the "feelings of unreality, spaciness" along with the other mental symptoms.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Livingthenightmare said:


> http://www.zap-insulin-resistance.com/candida-symptoms.html Note the "feelings of unreality, spaciness" along with the other mental symptoms.


Thanx for this. Shows there are many factors that can be attributed to DP.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

codeblue213 said:


> Thanx for this. Shows there are many factors that can be attributed to DP.


Actually in this case DP would be caused by candida. That may be what I have. I just started on nystatin and I'll see how it goes. Would be great if I got rid of DP that way. There are also kids that got rid of autism with antifungals.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I did get DP DR from marihuana and i think i have candida also so it makes some thing worse not sure. Does anyone else have effects on food?


----------

